# The Quest for Longer Lived Dogs - book



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

By Ted Kerasote, has anyone read this interview with Dr Becker Pukka's Promise: The Quest for Longer-Lived Dogs

There are 3 parts to the interview, I've only read one and two so far.
The book took 5 years to write and goes into diet, breeding, exercise, cancer and why some breeds are more prone to it.
He went all over the world meeting people to research including veterinarians, petfood manufacturers etc.

Sounds fascinating so I might put it on my wishlist.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know that after reading this post, I looked up Kerasote on Amazon and bought both books, Merle's Door and Pukka's Promise. I just finished the former and enjoyed it (I largely - but not totally - agree with it, and wonder how my dogs would be different if they had free and safe access to a national park). I'm looking forward to reading Pukka's Promise and finding out how his opinions have evolved since the publication of Merle's Door.

Also, there's a Newfie (I think) breeder who selectively breeds for longevity. Becker interviewed him in the past. If you're interested in that topic, you might enjoy that discussion.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just saw something about this on FB and the author is coming to Seattle to talk about the book... Unfortunately, I have to work during the times he'll be here! I definitely plan to get the book as I'm curious to learn...


----------

